# Powermatic PJ882 Jointer



## doordude (Mar 26, 2010)

that sucks, Jeff; I was hoping from your first posting, you would get this resolved, by having the Rep, come out to adjust everything. So I take it this hasn't happened yet, or maybe never will. Are they leaving you on your own?
I was going to buy a Powermatic drill press this spring. but i'll wait to see how your treated in resolving your issues.


----------



## Ottacat (May 1, 2013)

When I bought my jointer I did a lot of research and my conclusion was that they are all the same basic crappy design that is over 50 years old. I am very distrustful of claims of better quality control of units of different vendors coming out of the same factory. Looking at countless 8" jointers they are all basically the same. I went the other route and figured why pay more so I bought the least expensive 8" jointer I could find. I too had to make the tables coplanar which as you describe is a huge pain in the ass made worse by horrible design. At least my knives were set properly and I've gotten good use of mine since.

The world is crying out for a newly engineered and well built jointer. They are not rocket science. The only real alternative is one of the better jointer / planer combos out there.


----------



## cbehnke (Mar 28, 2011)

a jointer equipped with a tersa head could be exactly what your looking for. here is the procedure:
1. place knives in cutter head
2. turn on jointer to seat the blades

done.

video here:





when i first started woodworking i was frustrated by certain procedures (like setting jointer knives). I knew there had to be a better way. Most european manufacturers passed the typical american designs a long time ago in terms of quality, precision, ease of use. Sadly, most american woodworkers don't know about these machines…lack of advertising, marketing, etc.

sounds like you needed a good Mini Max or Hammer or Felder jointer.


----------



## RodNGun (Feb 4, 2012)

I've had good luck with my six-inch Powermatic jointer. 2-3 hours of set up and I've had two years of snipe-free jointing. Never had to interface with PM customer service however.


----------



## Alcide (Jan 2, 2019)

Hey folks. I recently bought a cabinet type (hybrid) saw that is my first "factory new" piece of power equipment. I have been through the setup process on this machine twice and it looks like I will be breaking it down for a second time. Mostly because i can't help myself and I want to know my tools in and out. I am very aware that this is in reply to an old post. However, it pertains to the information I have been after and would like give a post 2013 update….and maybe my tool review. I am a young woodmaker working to cross over to a woodworker..I hope that comes across without any arrogance. I've been using this site for while and feel as though i have some solid information to share. Please let me know if that would be ok or if any of you folks even see this.


----------

